# Knock knock. Who's there? Boom-shakala! (Bombed by Shuckins)



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I opened the mailbox and saw a mysterious box with a familiar name, a simple "Shuckins" printed where the name should be on a return label.

BOOM! First time being bombed, excellent! Some tasty lookin' sticks that I can't wait to light up... but perhaps y'all can help with what they actually are? At this stage, I'm more familiar with the 'best sellers' and Jam/Monster regulars than what I've got in front of me:




























One of them has no band whatsoever (right, second picture)... hmmm...

But it's much appreciated! My new goal is to collect enough to pass along worthy bombs of my own! Just what I need - ANOTHER reason to purchase more sticks than I could ever smoke myself.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Unbanded is shuckins mystery Honduran gem!

Enjoy!!


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Great looking sticks!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome to the "Bombed by Shuckins Club". the member list is growing rapidly!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the shuckins club. Enjoy them


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Amahl!
Amahl who?
Amahl shook up!

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Amana!
Amana who?
Amana bad mood!

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Amazon!
Amazon who?
Amazon of a gun!

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Alpaca!
Alpaca who?
Alpaca the trunk, you pack the suitcase!

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Althea!
Althea who?
Althea later, alligator!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice score, shuckins is the bomb master huh!
Enjoy those bad boys!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Nice score, shuckins is the bomb master huh!
> Enjoy those bad boys!


To be perfectly honest, I'm not even totally sure what I have! The Singulare looks mighty tasty from reviews I've read, and I've only seen the CI Legends online but never knew what they actually were until I looked 'em up. I'm intrigued and can't wait to try it.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

we got almost identical bombs haha. except i got the bolivar in place of your isom

im now in love w/ it and will be ordering a box. another thanks to ron for the primo smokes


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm not even totally sure what I have! The Singulare looks mighty tasty from reviews I've read, and I've only seen the CI Legends online but never knew what they actually were until I looked 'em up. I'm intrigued and can't wait to try it.


i messaged him about my bomb.

the singulare is a phantom, this years release.
the first stick on the left is obviously an ISOM to be coveted
the wrapperless stick was part of a bunch deal he got a while back but he didnt remember much detail on it.
the rest are obvious.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Water retaining structure thats a nice gift set. Better enjoy those


----------

